
Disney to end Netflix deal and launch its own streaming service - denzil_correa
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/8/16115254/disney-launching-streaming-service-ending-netflix-deal
======
iDemonix
Just what everyone needs, another monthly subscription to watch what they
previously could already watch.

